# Vegas Timeshare with Indoor Pool



## Michael (Aug 31, 2009)

Are there any Las Vegas timeshares that have an indoor pool?  Might be there a few days at the end of November which most likely would be too cold for an outdoor pool.  Which timeshares have heated outdoor pools, though, just in case?

- Michael


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe all the HGVC's have heated outdoor pools.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 1, 2009)

CaliDave said:


> I believe all the HGVC's have heated outdoor pools.




Yes, that is correct.

As far as I know the only true indoor pools in all of Las Vegas are the public pools at the community center(s).  I know someone mentioned one once.

The Tropicana has a mixed indoor/outdoor pool, but all the rest of the hotel pools as far as I know are outdoor only.  I believe this is also true for all the timeshares in Vegas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think both Marriott's Grand Chateau and Polo Towers pools are heated as well. I don't know of any timeshare that has an indoor pool.

Still, even with the pools being heated, the air temp is likely to be a little to cold to make swimming comfortable.


----------



## vacationdoc (Sep 1, 2009)

The new Bluegreen club by the airport has an indoor pool


----------



## abdibile (Oct 4, 2009)

according to the pictures on the website Summer Bay Desert Club has an indoor pool, but it is not really larger than a 10 people whirlpool or so.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2009)

vacationdoc said:


> The new Bluegreen club by the airport has an indoor pool



Wow the pictures are real nice of this resort.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 4, 2009)

abdibile said:


> according to the pictures on the website Summer Bay Desert Club has an indoor pool, but it is not really larger than a 10 people whirlpool or so.



Yes it is a Hot Tub/ Whirlpool. indoors and very nice!  But not a Pool. I do believe the pools at Summer Bay Desert Club are heated as well, but Outside. RT


----------

